
Implementing Python for DrRacket (2014) [pdf] - brudgers
http://drops.dagstuhl.de/opus/volltexte/2014/4565/pdf/13.pdf
======
jcr
The following may be a better url since it gives both the abstract and a link
to the submitted paper pdf:

[http://drops.dagstuhl.de/opus/volltexte/2014/4565/](http://drops.dagstuhl.de/opus/volltexte/2014/4565/)

~~~
pjmlp
Interesting that this work is from IST / UL students in Portugal, how did it
ended up in a German server?

~~~
jcr
DROPS [1] is the Dagstuhl Research Online Publication Server, and is the DOI
home for papers from a number of conferences. This paper was submitted to one
of the OASIcs conferences [2] in 2014 (I think).

[1] [http://drops.dagstuhl.de/](http://drops.dagstuhl.de/)

[2]
[http://drops.dagstuhl.de/opus/institut_oasics.php?fakultaet=...](http://drops.dagstuhl.de/opus/institut_oasics.php?fakultaet=03)

~~~
pjmlp
Thanks

------
nickmain
The source code ?
[https://github.com/pedropramos/PyonR](https://github.com/pedropramos/PyonR)

